
How Intentional Acoustic Interference Damages Availability and Integrity in HDD [pdf] - monort
https://spqr.eecs.umich.edu/papers/bolton-blue-note-IEEESSP-2018.pdf
======
jiveturkey
Fascinating.

My first thought was, is this inspired by the zfs video demo of hard drive
throughput disruption caused by yelling at the hard drive? Brendan Gregg's
video IIRC. But alas, no mention nor reference of it in the paper.

Then I see in the references that this is a well studied field. However, the
idea that one could disable cameras remotely seems new and scary. The threat
seems real, albeit perhaps overblown since don't most surveillance cameras
have physically separate and isolated (from the camera body) recorders?

